# Präsentation über Blei?



## SpotlightXFX (8. April 2014)

*Präsentation über Blei?*

Heyho , 
was muss man denn genau über Blei wissen?
habe am Donnerstag eine GFS und die muss 15min. gehen , aber ich weiß nicht genau über was ich da groß reden soll 

Hab mal so nen Plan gemacht :
-Steckbrief über Blei
-Vorkommen
-Gewinnung
-Staaten wo das am meisten "erminen"
-Verwendung
-Bleibelastung der Umwelt

sollte das etwa reichen , bzw. wie bekomm ich die Präsentation bisschen herausgezögert?
Ist ne Chemie ( Kemie  ) Präsentation , soll ich da noch irgendwelche Chemische Sachen labern? Also das+das = xxx Oxid usw.^^?
P.S : Wird ne PowerPoint 

Greetzzz


----------



## Hitman-47 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Präsentation über Blei?*

Was muss man da großartig hinauszögern? Man könnte locker über jeden der einzelnen Stichpunkte 15min oder noch länger was erzählen 

Beim letzten Stichpunkt kannst ja noch etwas über die Toxizität (für den Menschen) mit reinnehmen. 

Gerade bei der Gewinnung kannst du ein paar Reaktionsgleichungen bringen (kommt natürlich drauf an in welcher Klassenstufe das jetzt ist), aber auch z.b. beim Bleiakku (der muss auf jeden Fall erwähnt werden  ) kannst du sinnvolle Reaktionsgleichungen einbauen.


----------



## Vinz1911 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Präsentation über Blei?*

Ich hatte das mal in der Oberstufe zu Aluminium, also ich kann meinen Vorredner nur bestätigen, Reaktionsgleichungen würde ich bei der Gewinnung sinnvoll mit einbinden ✌️


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. April 2014)

*AW: Präsentation über Blei?*

Man könnte auch die Ersatzstoffe anschneiden bzw wo Blei noch Sinn machen könnte


----------



## SpotlightXFX (8. April 2014)

*AW: Präsentation über Blei?*

Bin jetzt 8.te Klasse 
Wie bzw. was soll ich für Reaktionsgleichungen hinschreiben?

Greetzz


----------



## BertB (8. April 2014)

*AW: Präsentation über Blei?*

nur so am rande:

im periodensystem heißts ja Pb,
steht für plumbum, ist latein,
auf französisch heißts daher heute auch noch plomb
das wort plombe für zahnfüllung kommt daher, weil man früher den leuten ernsthaft flüssiges blei in den hohlen zahn gekippt hat (~200°C, aber die zahl musst du eh recherchieren, schmelz und siedepunkt sollten rein)
die waren früher nicht zimperlich


----------



## SpotlightXFX (8. April 2014)

*AW: Präsentation über Blei?*



BertB schrieb:


> nur so am rande:
> 
> im periodensystem heißts ja Pb,
> steht für plumbum, ist latein,
> ...


 Okay , das hilft mir auch weiter  
Danke (:

P.S : Von Blei gibt es ja "verschiedene Typen" ( Bleiglanz , Cerussit und Wulfenit )
Wenn man die im Hochofen erhitzt , dann kommt ja pures Blei heraus , keine Legierung weil es ja die verschiedenen Typen gibt oder


----------



## Hitman-47 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Präsentation über Blei?*

Was du erwähnst (Bleiglanz, Cerussit, Wulfenit) sind keine verschiedenen Typen Bleis (es gibt nur ein Blei, ist jetzt etwas Klugscheisserei, aber das muss sein ) sondern Bleiverbindungen (in der Reihenfolge Bleisulfid (PbS), Bleicarbonat (PbCO3) und Bleimolybdat (PbMoO4), aber letzteres geht wohl viel zu weit für die 8. Klasse).

Elementares Blei kommt so in der Natur kaum vor, deswegen muss man die Bleiverbindungen abbauen und zu Blei reduzieren, du kannst dir ja beim Wikipediaartikel zu Blei mal die Reaktionsgleichung anschauen, dies ist die Reduktion von Bleisulfid (Bleiglanz, auch Galenit genannt) zu Blei, dieses Beispiel würde ich dranbringen, immerhin ist Bleisulfid das wichtigste Bleimineral.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (9. April 2014)

*AW: Präsentation über Blei?*

Okay , dann muss ich das ändern.
Sollte ich sonst noch was wissen bzw. was kann ich denn der Klasse dann für "sinnvolle" Fragen stellen ? xD

Naja , wird morgen schon schief gehen


----------



## Hitman-47 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Präsentation über Blei?*

Was du sonst noch wissen solltest? Fällt mir nicht allzu viel ein, ich weiß ja nicht was du alles weißt  Aber da du dich ein bisschen mit dem Thema beschäftigt hast wirst bestimmt alles wissen was du wissen solltest. 

Sinnvolle Fragen? Könntest ja versuchen beim Stichpunkt "Verwendung" nachzufragen was man denn so für Verwendungsmöglichkeiten für Blei kennt (auch wenn da vermutlich nicht allzu viel kommen wird von Bleiakku und Schutz vor Strahlung abgesehen ) und das ganze dann ergänzen. Wird schon schiefgehen, viel Glück ;D


----------



## BertB (9. April 2014)

*AW: Präsentation über Blei?*

wird noch viel in farben eingesetzt (weil es so giftig ist -> konservierungsmittel, pilze und bakterien gehen da nicht dran, wenns mit bleifarbe eingeschmiert ist)
heute weniger, da zweischneidiges schwert, aber bis 60er - 70er jahre massiv, 

im benzin wars bis in die 90er jahre auch sehr verbreitet, bis mitte 80er gabs quasi nur verbleites benzin,
hat die abgase und benzindämpfe auch nicht gesünder gemacht, lol
brauchte man für die "klopffestigkeit", die verbrennung lief mit dem blei im sprit irgendwie kontrollierter ab, ohne wären die motoren schnell verreckt
heute gibts ersatzstoffe


----------

